# Good private hospitals for IUI treatment ?



## zensam (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi

I am a newbie to the FF site.

I have been ttc for 4 years. I have tried accupunture and reflexology and they did nothing. I am now trying homeopathy and have had a few times when my AF (menses) was late by a week (My AF is always on time).  

I have also tried Clomid for 3 months and it had the opposite effect. 

I have had all the tests done and there was nothing major. I am completing my training to be a homeopath and discussed the whole if issue with my supervisor. I mentioned that I had slight PCOS, a fibroid and slight endo. She believed that these were all 'oestrogen dominant' symptoms and explained that my body was not producing sufficient progesterone. She said that stress drains the adrenal glands ie they produce too much steroids and therefore do not produce enough oestrogen and progesterone. 

I was in a very stressful job and have now moved. She suggested that I try some natural pregesterone cream instead and provided precise instructions for using it. I have now obtained this cream and am trying this.   . Lets hope.  

We have decided to go for IUI and found that Barnet PCT   do not offer IUI on the NHS. 

We are trying to find a good private hospital in the north west or central london area for IUI treatment. I have been recommended the Lister hospital, does anyone know of anywhere else?

Would appreciate your help

x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello & welcome  

It's a bit of a lottery choosing a clinic - we looked a a few before deciding on The Lister.  It's the one you mentioned and I had successful IUI there, so of course would recommend it, but the best thing to do is to look at their websites for the stats & then go & see them.  I found visiting was the way I made my mind up - you get a "feel" whether it is going to be right for you that the websites can't give you.  I know the Lister do an open evening once a month so perhaps you could start with that & then see a couple more to give yourself a comparison.

HTH & best of luck,

Minkey x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Zensam ,
Firstly i would like to say welcome hun to FF everyone on here are really nice and very supportive,
Secondly sorry i really dont know the answer to your question sorry i am not much  but i wish you  i am thinking of you and my fingers are crossed take care love nicky.


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

hi ya

If you are prepared to travel out of LOndon i can recommend the Chiltern Hospital in Great Missenden... I've just paid £615 for IUI with clomid and the HCG jab..  (just to give you a clue) 

Good luck

Jen
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I went to the Chiltern too and they were fab.


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi

Just wanted to say UCH in Central London (Kings Cross) are really good. IUI worked for us (third time lucky!)
Good luck with whatever you decide to do

Nome x


----------

